# Estate Machine Shop Auction (Oroville, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Feb 17, 2021)

Online auction, lots of small lots of tooling.








						Estate Machine Shop Auction  Day 1
					

Welcome to this wonderful auction from a machine shop that has SOOOO much stuff that you'll have to come to a preview day to check it out! There will be two Haas CNC machines with a lot of t




					www.northstateauctions.com


----------



## Aukai (Feb 17, 2021)

Tarnation, that's a lot of stuff, I'll take the Lagun  That is going to take some time to clean out. OMG good thing it's not near Dave.....


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 17, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Tarnation, that's a lot of stuff, I'll take the Lagun  That is going to take some time to clean out. OMG good thing it's not near Dave.....


It was a CL ad for the Lagun that caught my eye.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 17, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Tarnation, that's a lot of stuff, I'll take the Lagun  That is going to take some time to clean out. OMG good thing it's not near Dave.....


 I know where a Lagun currently resides that's a lot closer to me . Unfortunately , not you . But , we're going to see what comes out of the situation soon I hope .


----------



## Aukai (Feb 17, 2021)

Just add a K for shipping


----------



## middle.road (Feb 17, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Online auction, lots of small lots of tooling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~400 items, bit of a trek. . .


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 17, 2021)

Go for it Dan !


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 17, 2021)

middle.road said:


> ~400 items, bit of a trek. . .
> 
> View attachment 355903


Maybe we can get @Janderso to do the pickup and shipping. He's in the neighborhood.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 17, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Maybe we can get @Janderso to do the pickup and shipping. He's in the neighborhood.


Uh ohhh . I smell trouble !


----------



## Janderso (Feb 17, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Maybe we can get @Janderso to do the pickup and shipping. He's in the neighborhood.



Gee thanks.
Depending on what it is, I may be more than happy to pick up items for my buddies at HM

A lathe or milling machine-maybe not


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 17, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Gee thanks.
> Depending on what it is, I may be more than happy to pick up items for my buddies at HM
> 
> A lathe or milling machine-maybe not


A friend helps you move, a real friend helps you move bodies a lathe.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 17, 2021)

I


MrWhoopee said:


> A friend helps you move, a real friend helps you move bodies a lathe.


I’ll call you when we need to move the lathe.
Got a trailer?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Feb 17, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I
> 
> I’ll call you when we need to move the lathe.
> Got a trailer?


No, but I have a pinch bar, come-along and several pipe rollers. How far are we going?


----------



## extropic (Feb 18, 2021)

Thank heavens that auction isn't real close. Whew !!!
I wonder if most of that raw stock will go for close to scrap prices?
I wonder what the products were and when they stopped operations.
A lot of the metrology items looked pretty filthy.
I'm hoping that some members can get a few bargains.


----------



## Brento (Feb 18, 2021)

I wish they did shipping there is a lot or two i would be interested in.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 18, 2021)

I spent some time this morning going through this list.
Wow, lots of good stuff.
I'm going to be watching a couple dozen items.
Usually these auctions are thousands of miles away. being only 20 is kind of scary.


----------



## Brento (Feb 18, 2021)

@Janderso maybe we can work a deal lol


----------



## middle.road (Feb 18, 2021)

Announcing the opening of *@Janderso's Pack & Ship*. _Specializing in Machine Shop Tooling and Accessories Only_. (limited time only)


----------



## middle.road (Feb 18, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> No, but I have a pinch bar, come-along and several pipe rollers. How far are we going?


I see your come-along and raise you a portable winch. (of course lugging around a 12V battery does get a bit old...)   

There's a 'Johnson Bar' in one of the auctions I looked at yesterday, I should have bought one years ago when they were going cheap.

I picked up this beast back in Summer '19, and I still don't have it functioning...


----------



## Janderso (Feb 18, 2021)

middle.road said:


> Announcing the opening of *@Janderso's Pack & Ship*. _Specializing in Machine Shop Tooling and Accessories Only_. (limited time only)


I'm laughing inwardly ):


----------



## Janderso (Feb 20, 2021)

I logged in to see what I could buy today, opening day!!
Not one of my over 20 items was left to bid on???
What a joke.
Oh well, I won't spend any money today


----------



## middle.road (Feb 20, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I logged in to see what I could buy today, opening day!!
> Not one of my over 20 items was left to bid on???
> What a joke.
> Oh well, I won't spend any money today


Price(s) went too high?


----------



## Brento (Feb 20, 2021)

The stuff i am following is rising a little bit. I am still waiting to see how the prices go o er the next few days. I think out of the 11 lots i am watching i am watching closer on about 6 of them and i only want 2 of them the most.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 20, 2021)

middle.road said:


> Price(s) went too high?


No, the items disappeared.
Someone knows someone.
The good ole boy system is alive and well.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 20, 2021)

Janderso said:


> No, the items disappeared.
> Someone knows someone.
> The good ole boy system is alive and well.


Interesting, which item nos. were you looking at?
I see a BIG gap between #3036 & #3093... hmmmm...

I've seen items removed from an auction but rarely. An auctioneer could risk his state license if he's dealing out the back door.
Usually it happens before the listing is made up. Or it's an auction with 'Buy Now' pricing.


----------



## Brento (Feb 20, 2021)

What were they if you dont mind me asking @Janderso


----------



## Janderso (Feb 21, 2021)

Brento said:


> What were they if you dont mind me asking @Janderso


I threw away my notes, many of them were in the 3100 series.
Gear motor, collets, (jacobs and 5C) mostly machinists stuff.


----------



## Brento (Feb 21, 2021)

I dont remember seeing them lol. Im still keeping an eye on the ones i selected. Prices are starting to go up a little. Still not terrible.


----------



## Brento (Feb 24, 2021)

Anybody get any goodies all of my stuff went over my head


----------



## Madgepetto (Feb 25, 2021)

Watched a few items until they went beyond what I was ready to pay.Too bad as it's a twenty minute drive to Oroville from here.To make up for it I bought a new bandsaw instead.


----------



## Brento (Feb 25, 2021)

Madgepetto said:


> To make up for it I bought a new bandsaw instead.


Yea i did the same a bought a custom made qctp for my watchmakers lathe except i did that before the auction lol. I was really wanting one thing but went to 165$ and i said nah.


----------



## middle.road (Mar 1, 2021)

I was just going over the listings from this, the prices were all over the place. Strange.
$80 for (4) Kant-Twist clamps, then ~$1000 for the logan lathe...


----------

